# Supervalu - €1 Offers



## Smashbox (28 Jan 2009)

Every week, Super Valu will be offering products for €1.

Until Saturday, you can get

- Denny Cooked Meat Packs 120g (Luncheon Roll, Ham & Chicken, Pork, Onion & Tomato)

- Dairygold butter 127g

- Galtee Cheese Singles 10s

- Kelloggs Corn Flakes 500g

- Pat the Baker White Sliced Pan 800g

All for €1 each.

Also on special offer this week they have 

Kilmeaden Cheese Blocks down to €1.69 Half Price
Colgate Range BOGOF
Tayto Velvet Crunch Crisps €1.25 Half Price
Parkville Merlot/Chardonnay Wine €6.99 Half Price

Plus they're giving away those stamps for the Holiday Breaks, so all in all, it'll be nice to save a bit of money AND get a reward at the end of it!


----------



## Jister (28 Jan 2009)

2L coke / diet coke etc. €1 in Dunnes. In fact I think its 99c.


----------



## DeclanP (29 Jan 2009)

They are doing it now when the squeeze is on but that was certainly not the case before Christmas. It is purely cynical on their part but if people feel they are getting value for money, then so be it. Personally, I think they are jumping on the bandwagon and are still not the cheaper option.


----------



## Ciaraella (29 Jan 2009)

Is the point not that there are a few bargains to be had for consumers? Of course they weren't doing it before christmas, they're a business after all and not doing it out of the goodness of their heart!


----------



## cleverclogs7 (29 Jan 2009)

I shop in lidl to save a little so i was surprised when i looked on dunnes web.half price offer.1kg apples 74c,oranges 1kg 99c,2kg potatoes 1.74,9 pk kittensoft toilet roll 4.34e .so i think i'll be shopping there for the odd few pieces this week.cheaper than lidl


----------



## Smashbox (29 Jan 2009)

DeclanP said:


> I think they are jumping on the bandwagon and are still not the cheaper option.


 
Its all about shopping round. 

If I can get Cornflakes for €1 and they cost more in another place, then I'll go into Super Valu. 
I don't have an allience to any supermarket, I go where the best deals are, even if that means visiting a few of them. 
In most towns in this country, there are an abundance of choices. In Athlone (Where I shop) there are two Dunnes Stores, a Tesco, a Super Value, a Lidl, an Aldi, two Centras and many more. 
If something is cheaper in one place, I'll go there, and go to another place to get something else if necessary!


----------



## rmelly (31 Jan 2009)

They're doing it so some people will spend more in supervalu, and if they buy outside of the discounted items above, they will probably end up spending more than if they had just gone to their usual supermarket. These few headline items hide the fact that many other (or indeed most?) items in supervalu are more expensive than any other supermarket.


----------

